# Battlefield 2 Crash To Desktop



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

Hello.
I have a problem with battlefield 2. I can log in but when i try to join a server my pc CTD without any error message or what-so-ever. The same thing happens when i try to play a single player game. Only on single player the map does load only until like 99% then it also CTD.

Specs: 
-Windows vista home premium 32x
-Nvidia geforce 8600GT (Newest drivers installed)
-2 gig ram
-3.0GHz dual core processor
-DirectX10
-BF2 1.41 patch installed

I hope you guys can help me!


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Try uninstalling and reinstalling.


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

i did but that doesn't work


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

What's the OS requirement on the game? If it's not Vista, try compatibility mode.


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

U need Xp sp2,,, i tried compatibility mode but that didnt help...


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

also tried to run it as admin.. no worky


another forum said to run the game with one core.. that didn't help either


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

How much Vram is on the graphics card?


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

this ain't no ram issue i know for sure... i think it's 256mb but when it needs more ram it will take some of my pc


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Well that is tricky. Guess all we can do now is go over everything one at a time. >.<

Are direct 3d and directdraw enabled?
Also, is your sound card DX compliant?(can find out by testing direct sound)


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

Are direct 3d and directdraw enabled?
uuuuuuuum think so :$

and yes my card is DX compliant


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

start > Run "dxdiag" click on display tab and double check


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

yes both enabled


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Run full scans for virus and spyware. Reply if you need free ones.


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

i did last night.. no trojans/no virusses/etc etc etc


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

How big is your page file?


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

what you mean with page file? of what?


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

The page file is a temporary file on your hard disk that windows uses as extra memory.

Assuming Vista Task manager is the same as XP, do ctrl-alt-del and click on the performance tab and it will tell your page file statistics.


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

fysik memory:
total 2045
in cach 1230
available 5

system:
inputs 21315
threads 877
processes 75


thats all... dunno what it all is but thats what's standing on that page


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

The Physical Memory had a (k) next to it right? If so then we may have idendtified the problem.


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

no just Physical Memory (MB)


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok well that explains a bit more, however 5mb available is not alot...

Do you have the problem with other games?


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

no not at all... i run COD4 almost all at high
i ran assassins creed at medium nice and smooth


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Have you tried disbling your virus scan resident programs? I have to turn off AVG and Tea Timer for Maplestory.

After this I'm out of ideas. 
It's too hot here for me to think properly. x.x


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

uum i think that wont make any sence... i can try later but not now.. the game will start up it wont just load a map


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Scanners tend to look for suspicious activity, not an entirely suspicious program. If there's something in the load sequence it doesn't like, then it can auto-stop the program and possibly not give you a message.

My computer BSODs when Maplestory freezes for me.


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

ok thanks for all your help  i will try it tomorrow... ill post what happend


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Good luck. If it doesn't work, try the producers website for common problems and fixes.


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

turned AVG off.... still not working


----------



## koen-92 (May 27, 2008)

Does anyone else know a thing that i can try?


----------

